# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Stoelgang vet en plakkerig

## kuifje

hallo
sinds een week of drie heb ik daar last van vroeger nooit problemen ermee gehad.
drink wel graag bier misschien komt het daar door.
ook over drie weken diaree gehad het is daarna begonnen
weet iemand raad
groetjes
Eddy

----------

